# Ein Stecker wurde herausgezogen ... eingesteckt + Verlust aller USB Verbindungen



## Micro_Cuts (22. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:Mehrmals täglich erhalte ich die Meldung "Ein Stecker wurde herausgezogen" & "Ein Stecker wurde eingesteckt". Mein Sound verschwindet und unterbricht für eine Sekunde.

Zusätzliche dazu funktionieren die Front Stecker für das Headset und Mikrofon auch nicht, wenn ich da etwas einstecke kommt oben genannte Meldung im Sekundentakt bis auf einmal alle USB Geräte (Tastatur, Maus, Wlan Stick) die Verbindung verlieren. Sehr merkwürdig.

Ich bin leider kein Hardware Fachmann und kann mir nicht erklären woran das liegen kann.


----------



## totoloro (22. Juli 2016)

Ist es möglich, dass Du irgendwo einen Wackelkontakt am Kabel/Stecker oder der Platine hast?


----------



## Micro_Cuts (22. Juli 2016)

totoloro schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, dass Du irgendwo einen Wackelkontakt am Kabel/Stecker oder der Platine hast?



keine ahnung. hab schon an den steckern und so bisschen rumgewackelt aber es tut sich nix.

ich hab halt echt kein plan wo ich anfangen soll da ich angst habe mehr kaputt zu machen bis ich den fehler finde.


----------

